# Poll: Vegetables in your garden



## jkath (Jul 12, 2005)

Which of the following do you have growing in your garden?
*There are only 10 choices in a poll, so obviously there aren't enough. But, out of those listed, what do you have?

I have mostly tomatoes, but also a few different bell peppers, jalepenos and a couple of other hot peppers, strawberries, mints and basil. 


__________________


----------



## GB (Jul 12, 2005)

I did not do as much this year as I did last year. Right now I have tomatoes, brussel sprouts, cucumbers, ancho chili peppers, zucchini, squash and lots of herbs.

Edited to add that I forgot I also have beans in my garden. I knew I was forgetting something.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 12, 2005)

Tomatoes, jalapenos, basil, thyme and rosemary.  The basil isn't going to make it.  Some critters keep eating the leaves.


----------



## jkath (Jul 12, 2005)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> ....The basil isn't going to make it. Some critters keep eating the leaves.


 
That's me, sorry Andy, but your basil just looked so yummy....

GB - I LOVE brussels sprouts!


----------



## Constance (Jul 12, 2005)

I have tomatoes: 6 Roma, 1 cherry, 1 supersonic, 1 Park's Whopper, and 1 beefsteak.
I have peppers: 6 each of red, golden and green...and one jalapeno in a big pot.
In addition, I have one hill of zucchini and some herbs: sage, dill, Italian Parsley and sweet basil.


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 12, 2005)

Tomatoes, courgettes, peppers, runner beans, french dwarf beans, peas, soft fruits - strawberries, raspberries, black and white currants, gooseberries, loganberries, apples, pears and 3 different plum varieties. Aubergines (for the first time this year - really slow, but I'm not sure that the fruits will grow well in this wet, mild climate - although I started them in the greenhouse! and fennel.  Herbs - mint, basil (green and purple) flat leaf parsley, coriander.  Other shrubby herbs like thyme and rosemary are permanent fixtures.


----------



## corazon (Jul 12, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> black and white currants, gooseberries,


 
Ishbel-
what do you use these currants and gooseberries for?  Recently they've had red currants as well as gooseberries at my farmer's market but I don't know what I would do with them.  I love black currants (I'm a sucker for that black currant juice they sell there in Scotland but I can't find it in the US).  Come to think of it, I'm a sucker for Scottish food, especially chocolate biscuits and Scottish sweets.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 12, 2005)

7 or 8 tomato plants.  2 cherry/grape.  A big boy and the rest heirlooms.

Bell peppers, banana peppers, jalepenos and habarneros.  The habs may have been done in by the noreaster and the 45 degree temps right after planting.  They look ill.

Basil (lots and I have those same bugs, too, Andy), rosemary, cilantro, parsley, oregano, thyme, lemongrass (thanks to the nice DC folks I have loads of it now).

Romaine (eaten), arugula (didnt come up like I had wanted), spinach (i am eating it basically every day), garden cress (was good till it bolted).

Onions.  Cauliflower.  Turnips.


----------



## middie (Jul 12, 2005)

all i have is a tomato plant... one. it was given to me from the bf's garandmother. it was just about dead about 3 weeks ago. now it's growing like mad !! still no fruit though. it's about 2 feet high. how much longer before i get fruit ?


----------



## jennyema (Jul 12, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> all i have is a tomato plant... one. it was given to me from the bf's garandmother. it was just about dead about 3 weeks ago. now it's growing like mad !! still no fruit though. it's about 2 feet high. how much longer before i get fruit ?


 

August and September.  I have small fruit on most of my plants.  The cherries are juuuuuuust starting to turn red.

Think lots tomatoes for Labor Day


----------



## amber (Jul 12, 2005)

I have tomatoes, cucumbers, bell peppers, jalapeno peppers, carrotts, scallions, and eggplant.  This is not a great year for my veggie garden because we had so much rain.


----------



## crewsk (Jul 12, 2005)

I don't have a garden this year but I do have 3 pepper plants, dill, parsley, & strawberries all in pots. The peppers I forgot to label but I know that I have cayanne & hot banana peppers, just not sure how many of each.


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 12, 2005)

corazon90 said:
			
		

> Ishbel-
> what do you use these currants and gooseberries for? Recently they've had red currants as well as gooseberries at my farmer's market but I don't know what I would do with them. I love black currants (I'm a sucker for that black currant juice they sell there in Scotland but I can't find it in the US). Come to think of it, I'm a sucker for Scottish food, especially chocolate biscuits and Scottish sweets.


 
Gooseberries are wonderful in a pie or in a fool, so is white or redcurrant.  I add redcurrants to a rhubarb pie.  I make redcurrant jelly to go with venison or lamb.  I have dessert gooseberries, which you eat like grapes - as well as cooking goosberries.  I make goosberry jam, too!

Blackcurrant juice is very popular here for children Ribena is the trade name!  I also make a blackcurrant sauce for ice-cream...

Lots and lots of recipes for soft fruits - after all, it's what Scotland grows to perfection


----------



## Constance (Jul 12, 2005)

Corazon, my dad used to love gooseberry pie. You stem the berries, cook with a good bit of sugar until they turn pink, and put it a piecrust. Put a few pats of butter on top, cover with another crust, and bake.
Best served warm with a scoop of vanilla ice cream.

Middie, you're about the same latitude as I am, so you can probably expect tomatoes around the first of August, depending on the variety of your tomato plant. Some take longer to mature than others. 
Some people are starting to get ripe tomatoes here already, but I don't put my garden out until mid-May, because I don't want to fight the weather, which is very undependable here in the spring. It turned out that this year I could have put them out April 1, but you never know.


----------



## kleenex (Jul 12, 2005)

Just peppers.

6 sweet yellow banana plants

6 jalapeno pepper plants

1 Habenero pepper plant

and 1 cowhorn pepper plant


----------



## corazon (Jul 12, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Blackcurrant juice is very popular here for children Ribena is the trade name!


 
I suppose I am still a child at heart, maybe that is why is still like it so much.  My mom grew up in Montrose and we've been to visit a number of times.  My cousins that live there can't get enough of that iron bru but I think that stuff is gross.  I'll still with the Ribena!


----------



## MJ (Jul 12, 2005)

3 sugar snack tomato plants, 3 cherries, 2 Wisconsin tomatoes and 1 habenero pepper. All in 5 gallon buckets...


----------



## kadesma (Jul 12, 2005)

We have tomatoes, cucumbers, watermelon,basil, parsley, thyme, marjoram,mint, sage, peaches, nectarines, apricot, meyer lemon. fuji and for the life of me another apple tree I can't name  and a tangerine.  I want to add to the garden next year and plan on lettuce in the spring as well as more and different herbs, and corn also I want to try some potatoes again..I did that year ago and we just loved them.. I'm also planting some artichoke aagain..Sorry to have not done that sooner.I love gardening, it just makes you feel alive.
kadesma


----------



## middie (Jul 12, 2005)

mj mine's in a 5 gallon bucket i took from work too lol


----------



## buckytom (Jul 13, 2005)

ok, where do i start. i have 27 tomato plants and 4 buckets with extra plants that are beginning to produce (8 varieties: big boy, supersteak, giant belgium, macedonian giants, roma, grape, early girl, and cherry).

i also have 8 zucchini plants, 2 trellises of stringbeans, 1 trellis (6 plants) of burpless cucumbers, 4 japanese white eggplants, 4 italian black classic eggplants.

as far as peppers go: 5 jupiter green bell, 4 yellow bell, 4 giant red marconi, 6 habanero, 6 red hot cherry, 9 macedonian white, and 9 macedonian yellow wax peppers.

there's also a a row of romaine lettuce, and about 12 different kinds of basil.

in my herb garden, i have flat leaf parsley, white sage, rosemary, and thyme (hey, you goin' to scarborough fair?), and cilantro, wild shallots, mint, and parsley root.

oops, and i can't forget about the black, pink, and red raspberries, and the apple tree.


----------



## marmalady (Jul 13, 2005)

Middie, try giving your tomato plant a shot of a good veggie fertilizer - just like pregnant moms, it needs extra nutrition while it's making fruit!


I've got tomatoes - grape, Cherokee purple, Brandywine, a plum tomato and a beefsteak; some lemongrass; cucumbers; poblano pepper and a 'Charleston cayenne' pepper; had lettuce and beets, it's too hot now, tho; 2 basils; cilantro; and tons of herbs; sage, rosemary, chives and garlic chives, thyme, marjoram, 2 oreganos, tarragon, savory, and parsley.


----------



## GB (Jul 13, 2005)

Why bother growing my own garden? Next year I am just going to raid Buckytoms


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jul 13, 2005)

20 tomato, 6 bell pepper, 6 banana peppers, 70 beets, 40 0nions, 3 cucumbers, 25 cabbage, 6 rows of corn, 12 red onions, 4 cherry tomatoes, And a whole lot of catnip. 8 hills of potatos.


----------



## Anniebelle (Jul 13, 2005)

I have 5 kinds of tomatoes, zucchini, lemon cukes, English cukes, blueberries, raspberries, peas (they're almost done), apple tree (3 kinds grafted on one tree), and extras of all these to give to the food bank.  PLANT A ROW FOR THE HUNGRY!


----------



## jkath (Jul 13, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i have flat leaf parsley, white sage, rosemary, and thyme (hey, you goin' to scarborough fair?)


 
      thought the same thing while reading it!

I forgot to add my lemon basil (it has taken over all the space under my wisteria arbor!) and my tiny little fig tree. The tree is only 2' high, maybe, but there's 8 figs on it already, and it is happy as can be!


----------



## jennyema (Jul 13, 2005)

A very impressive show of gardening ability here!


----------



## Claire (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm all for raiding BuckyTom's, too. 27 tomato plants? I hope you have a good A/C system, because prepping them for canning/freezing would just about wipe me out in the sweat alone.

4 tomato plants (two early girls in the ground, two plums in whiskey barrels)
5 pepper plants (two super cayenne, one regular cayenne, and one poblano)
4 cucumber vines which only are flowering, not setting fruit. I think because it's too hot right now.
swiss chard
Herbs: 3 kinds of mint, sage, 3 kinds of parsley, 2 kinds of chives, tarragon, curry, savory, rosemary, 2 kinds of thyme, lemon balm ... well, you get the picture, the herbs went crazy this year. When hubby was having medical problems earlier this year I made him herbal baths and he loved it. Said he felt like a piece of meat in a soup or stew. 

Onions, which aren't doing great, also because of the heat

a lettuce bed which has bolted, and it's too hot to start again (I'm hoping in a week or two to re-plant it).  I always put in a mix.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 21, 2005)

lol claire and gb. sweat is the secret ingredient in canning... 

you are both welcome to raid my garden. it is totally organic. no 'cides of any kind, and the only fertilizers i use are yard compost and organic composted chicken poop.  i should start composting my own birds poop. i cold compost, only turning the pile about twice a year, so i get lots of earthworms to do their work dirty for me. mwhahahahahahaaa... ok, well enough about poop.
it's all about the soil. i am tempted to build a worm box, with a load of eisenia foetidae (too tired - look it up.) nutting like worm tea and castings for the garden. 
again with the poop!

i have so many cukes and zukes coming in; i have to look up the recipe for "freezer pickles", or was it fridge pickles. i made a good korean inspired cuke salad the other day, with hot peppers, celery, scallions, soju, and rice vinegar, but how much of that can 1 person eat?
i just took my first jap - ehem, korean white eggplant in today. now i need a good recipe for white eggplant....


----------



## Constance (Jul 21, 2005)

You can never underestimate the importance of poop in the vegetable garden! 
My husband used to tease me that I'd rather have a truckload of cow manure than a dozen roses. 
For several years, I had a greenhouse customer who brought me manure in exchange for his spring vegetable plants and a couple of hanging baskets for his wife. 
Unfortunately, he was incarcerated for growing and distributing marijuana. I sure did miss that cow poop.


----------



## msalper (Jul 21, 2005)

tomatoes, tangerine and parsley... I try to grow cabbage in these days...


----------



## pdswife (Jul 21, 2005)

Paulie is the gardener around here... he's planted a # of tomato plants, beans, bs, squash, egg plant, corn, spinach, onions, basil, strawberries (silly rabbits ate them all!!)
and a few other things.

I have Peas! Lots of Peas!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 24, 2005)

I grow everything in large containers in a 8x10 green house.Ive got thyme,basil,mint,lots of different tomatoes,zuchini,cucumbers,carrots,icesicle radishes,mini eggplant,mini watermelons & cantalope,beets,gypsy peppers,marigolds,zinnias,dwarf sunflowers.

As you can imagine its pretty crowded in there but its an experiment so far so good I try to grow alot of miniature vegies to save on room as Im new to this but its a blast to grow something from a tiny seed and get good results.
Ive had alot of success with tomatoes in containers.
Being in northern New Mexico we have a short growing season


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 24, 2005)

I would be in heaven if I had fruit trees and berry bushes.

I would really like a great apricot tree or pear or apple or pear 
or or or or.


----------



## Claire (Jul 26, 2005)

Unfortunately, I don't have a sunny enough spot for a compost heap.  We call ours the "non compost heap" because it has never developed into anything but a huge heap of leaves and cuttings (we're talking years here).  I never claim to anyone that my garden is "organic", 'though, in fact it is ... this year.  I use pesticides as little as possible, and most of the time that works well here in the land of frost and snow.  In Florida and Hawaii, where the climate never kills anything, I had too much heartbreak when I'd wake up one morning and find carefully nurtured vegetables simply gone (one good catipillar can do it!) or half eaten (amazing what a gopher turtle can do)(the other half useless), or a mildewy rotted mess.  Literally overnight.  So I used chemical warfare some years and felt no need to apologise.  The advantage of growing your own is that  you know what you sprayed on your 'crops', and how much.  Even then I used soaps as much as possible (even a bit of Ivory dish soap in your sprayer can help a lot, and you're going to wash the vegs with it anyway).  Here I haven't found much need for the chemical answers.  Poop -- heck, yes.  I buy composted cow manure most springs, and a lady around here sells llama poop.  The downside is that it is supposed to be sterilized and quite often isn't .... and instead of planting veggies, I'm planning a field of weeds.  Ouch.  Luckily, herbs always seem to persevere, as do peppers, and my lettuce patch.  I'd never put insecticide on my herb or greens patches, they just don't wash up that well.  If the greens patch takes a dive, I live with it.  The herbs I think have a natural resistance.


----------



## Constance (Jul 27, 2005)

I went out to my garden last night to pick some fresh dill to use with my salmon, and found the entire clump being chomped by monarch caterpillars. I picked them off and moved them to a patch of weeds along the fence row, in hopes that they wouldn't get to my parsley, which they love also. 
A friend gave me a package of mixed sweet peppers, and I ended up with one purple one, which is ripening faster than the others, and I picked 4 of them last night. Purple peppers are very pretty in salads, and turn green when you cook them.
The heat is cooking my little zucchinis before they get a chance to grow, but the plants still look healthy, and a cool front came through last night, bringing a nice rain and more moderate temps, so maybe I'll get some more now.
I picked an armload of sweet basil, which is now sitting on my kitchen counter in water-filled measuring cups, like little bouquets, waiting to be plucked and processed.


----------

